

Ask HN: What is the easiest linux version to setup as VM? - cadalac

I would like to get a version of linux to dabble with. Ideally I just want to download something to a usb and run it as a VM. Gui is preferable but not necessary if it will save me time to setup.<p>I&#x27;m just looking for my first experience with linux (mainly to learn more about operating systems). I won&#x27;t be doing any thing too complicated.
======
ColinWright
You can download and run Ubuntu as a Live Distro from a USB memory-stick. Plug
it in, boot from USB, instant Ubuntu. It's not a VM, but it's quick, easy, and
needn't affect your existing system.

